# Kids sharing a bed?



## Amy Schumann (Jul 23, 2009)

We plan on buying a full size bed for our two daughters when the new baby bumps the little one out of her crib. The girls will be 2 and 3.5. Does anyone have experience with kids sharing a bed that you'd like to share? We expect this to be a long term arrangement, eventually adding a bunk on top for additional kids.

Thanks


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

My brother and I shared a bed for years. My aunts four girls all shared one bed for most of thier childhoods and they had no problem with it. The only problem was getting them to stop playing with each other and actually go to sleep, lol!

The sibling bed is my exit strategy for the family bed. DH and I will get OUR bed back when my kids exit togather, en masse, from our bed to one big one of thier own. At least thats my plan.

No one really likes to sleep alone anyway, imo


----------



## krazymamatoo (Aug 4, 2008)

My girls (currently ages 9.5 and 4.5) have been sharing a full size bed for over 2 years now. They wouldn't have it any other way! We moved recently, and discussed with them the possibility of separate beds - they were both very much against the idea. So, my response would be "Go for it!" Plus, it is so sweet to look in on them sleeping snuggled up together!


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

My two middle girls, who are 11 and 9, share a queen. They were given a choice between getting new twin beds or sharing the spare room bed, and they chose to share.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

my girls ages 2 and 4 1/2 share a double bed. They fall asleep in the bed then the 2 year old comes to our bed half way through the night and sometimes the 4 year old comes with her. It works out pretty well. Sometimes the 2 year old doesn't fall right to sleep and keeps her sister up, but I think that would happen even if they each had their own bed.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Our oldest two shared a bottom bunk for two years (from ages 2 and 4 to ages 4 and 6). They each took an end and it wasn't until they reached 4 and 6 years old that they even started bumping feet. We never had any problems with the sharing itself, even when the then 2 yo was waking every night with nightmares.







He never woke his brother up or bothered him. Occasionally I'd find them piled on top of each other in the morning, but usually they kept to their own sides.

Dh grew up sharing beds. And I have some Mennonite friends who bed-share too with same-gender siblings. In the family I visited, the youngest girl rotates between the other sisters.







I even shared a bed with that friend the time I stayed overnight. It was a *very* uncomfortable thing for me because that was the first time it'd even occurred to me that people other weren't married grownups shared beds.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

I shared a bed with an older brother for years, then a younger sister for several more years.

In places where the families are large, and the houses are small, bed sharing among siblings is the norm not the exception.


----------



## Areia (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it will be fine unless one's a "kicker". My sister and I couldn't bed share because she was _constantly_ kicking and moving around.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I shared a bed for years with different sisters. It was fine, except for with the sister who had a tendency to act out her dreams. I woke once to her trying to pick me up by the scruff of the neck like a kitten!

One double bed takes up less room than 2 twins, so I'd go for it!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

4.5 yo DS and 2.5 yo DD share a bed. Ds used to sleep alone, DD used to sleep with us. But we have been putting them to bed together in a queen, for the last 6 months, and leaving them there. They LOVE it. When one wakes up in the morning, they wake the other and then go downstairs and play computer a half hour and let DH and I sleep in! Then they come up, wake us again and ask for breakfast. They get along really well, but I would say sleeping together has perhaps improved their relationship even more. Go for it!


----------



## biochick (Aug 9, 2007)

My sister was a kicker, we only shared on vacations and that was enough.

I did want to share this.

My ex in college shared a bed with his brother. They were a year or two apart, he was captain of the football team in college...big tough guy. But even in college, when he'd go home on breaks, he still shared a bed with his brother. His family didn't have a very much money at all. He has a very close knit family and is close to his brother. I always thought that was so awesome.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

We thought about doing this for our 2 dd's but I think there would be bickering involved! Also dd1 moves around so much in her sleep it might make dd2 uncomfortable.

I shared a bed with my sister until I was around 5 (I was older) and I have to admit, I hated it. She always hogged the bed and I couldn't stand her heavy breathing. I guess I like quiet


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

We bought this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20102451 It was very inexpensive and I like that it's small. Right now, only our 4 year old sleeps in it, but soon we will be moving to a smaller space and will put the 18 month old in with her. It will be up to them to either sleep together down on the bottom or the 4 year old could go up top if she wants. My sister and I used to sneak into each others rooms all the time to have a 'sleep over' growing up, so I can only imagine it would be fun for the girls to share a room! We aren't bedroom people anyway, only going in there to sleep, so hopefully they wont get sick of each other!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My brother and I shared a bed as kids, but we also had the option to go to our own private beds, usually in our own private rooms, and that was a really nice option to have.


----------



## caij_rose (Jul 24, 2009)

My sister and I shared a bed from the time we were 2 & 3 years to when we were 19 & 20. I am so thankful to my parents for putting us together. There was many a night one me or my sister would wake from a bad dream and be scared to move, and the other sister was always just a poke away to turn on the light and dispel any bad things that we were imagining. We also had tones of fun playing, and later on as we got older having really good sister conversations. Even though we now have our own beds we still share a room. Our youngest sister who had her own room would often join us in our bed, (it was quite squishy) and finally ended up moving into our room in her own bed for several years.


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

My brother and I shared a bed for years and we loved it. My niece and nephew also can't sleep without each other! They are 2 and 4. My girls can't even share a room, haha. We tried, but dd2 is such an independent sleeper, she doesn't like anyone anywhere near her at night!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

My kids have separate beds in separate rooms, but one bed never gets slept in, lol. They are 13 and 9, they've been sharing since the 9yo was 3 1/2


----------



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

Our 2 oldest girls share a bed. When they were smaller they shared a twin bed. As the oldest got bigger we got an extra twin bed for their room so they could have their own beds. The extra bed never got slept in. The girls would just cram into the one twin together every night. We ended up getting rid of the extra twin and buying a big bed for them to share. Now that the oldest is becoming a teenager she is starting to show signs of disliking the arrangement.







Time to bring the twin beds back out of storage.








On a related note I shared a bed with my sister until my teen years and loved it. I HATE sleeping alone and for the most part refuse to do so.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SashaBreeze* 
Our 2 oldest girls share a bed. When they were smaller they shared a twin bed. As the oldest got bigger we got an extra twin bed for their room so they could have their own beds. The extra bed never got slept in. The girls would just cram into the one twin together every night. We ended up getting rid of the extra twin and buying a big bed for them to share. Now that the oldest is becoming a teenager she is starting to show signs of disliking the arrangement.







Time to bring the twin beds back out of storage.








On a related note I shared a bed with my sister until my teen years and loved it. I HATE sleeping alone and for the most part refuse to do so.

If they change their minds they can always push the twin beds together and use king sized sheets over them.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My 2.5 year old and 4 year old DDs share a bed. They have a queen sized mattress on the floor. It works well for us!


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

My girls have a bunk bed but still refuse to sleep apart. They both sleep on the bottom bunk. They are 6 and 7 and I will let them decide when they are ready to sleep apart it hasn't been an issue for us.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

Between ages 3-4, I still co-slept part time with my parents. Some nights, I'd go into my brother's room (he was 13) if I got scared, and we'd take naps on our parent's queen bed. There was a really cute picture of us napping in the exact same position with the same facial expression.

My sister and I shared a room when I was 10 and she was 6. We had twin day beds, and we pushed them together to make one big bed. We're now 20 and 16 and I'll still go crawl up in bed with her if I'm scared/lonely. We're your basic close, graduated co-sleeper family. My dad to this day jokes that he has no idea why they spent money on the seldom used cribs/toddler beds/twin beds...he should have just bought a king sized mattress and saved himself the money!


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

My almost-8 year old and my almost 5 year old have shared a bed for almost four years (since we had more children and co-sleeping in our queen was getting too tight!) It has been wonderful and there was never any transition since neither one of them had ever slept alone and neither one had ever slept in a crib.

The ONLY time it's a problem is when someone is having a bad attitude and just wants to make everyone else miserable too!


----------



## bec (Dec 13, 2002)

My three girls all share a room. The 8 year old is in a twin size top bunk, and the 5.5 and 3.5 year old are together in the full sized bottom bunk. They all love it! We've had this arrangement since April and it is working well. Before that the littlest was with us, and the two big girls were in twin over twin bunk beds. It is sweet looking in on them and seeing them snuggled up with each other.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

untill last week my two boys shared a bed, social service became involved <not goin into it just now, if you really wanna know PM me> and our assignd Social Worker was not happy about it and said both kid needed their own bed space and i dont think DStwo is old enouht for bunk beds, he is 3. so now DS1 and DD1 are sharing a bunk and DStwo is in his own room.

its not going too badly, mind i have no idea where i am going to put DDtwo when Little One gets here and DDtwo needs a bed, there is limted space for another bed.

if your fine with it, kids ar efine with it, so be it. im just jumping throuhgt hoops to get rid of SS as soon as i can.

Kiz

Kiz


----------



## itsrtimedownhere (Jul 18, 2008)

my sister and i shared a bed when we were small even though we each had our own. when she was in kindergarden she drew a picture of she and i sleeping together. she had to explain to her teacher that she only drew us sleeping on either end of the bed, we REALLY slept next to each other. haha


----------

